

IRS: The words "open source software" suggest a for-profit business - davidbrent
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/06/irs-targeted-liberal-groups-for-scrutiny-too.html

======
davidbrent
_These organizations are requesting either 501(c)(3) or 501(c)(6) exemption in
order to collaboratively develop new software. The members of these
organizations are usually the for-profit business or for-profit support
technicians of the software._ [1]

[1][http://democrats.waysandmeans.house.gov/sites/democrats.ways...](http://democrats.waysandmeans.house.gov/sites/democrats.waysandmeans.house.gov/files/November%202010%20BOLO%20IRS0000001349-IRS0000001364.pdf)

